# Two More White Kings At San Francisco Shelter



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

There is a picture of these two on http://www.petharbor.com/

This BIRD - ID#A245749

I am a white King pigeon.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 02, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control at 415-554-6364
Ask for information about animal ID number A245749 

-------------------------------------------

This BIRD - ID#A245750

I am a white King pigeon.

My age is unknown.

I have been at the shelter since Feb 02, 2008.

This information is less than 1 hour old. 
For more information about this animal, call:
San Francisco Animal Care & Control at 415-554-6364
Ask for information about animal ID number A245750


----------



## Elizabethy (Sep 25, 2007)

*I'm fostering these 2 kings*

Hello-
When I went to pick up Pearl on Saturday, I got these two as well. I'm fostering them while looking for good forever homes. I've named them Sanchez and Dancer and I believe they are both cocks. Beautiful birds. Contact me at [email protected] for more info!


----------

